
The Fortran Whetstone programs were the first general-purpose benchmarks - vmorgulis
http://www.roylongbottom.org.uk/whetstone.htm
======
ghaff
I remember those, followed by Dhrystones for integer performance [1] which
were widely used in the minicomputer industry for the shorthand MIPS
performance characterizations of systems.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhrystone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhrystone)

